# [portage] /var/lib/portage/world est vide !!

## lipat34

Bonjour à tous,

Voilà mon problème. Après plusieurs années passées sans trop de déboires avec une gentoo 1.4

mises  jours etc ... Voilà qu'à l'occasion du changement de mon ordi, je me suis dit allez, on part sur de bonnes bases

avec une toute nouvelle install toute propre.

Donc installation sans problèmes particuliers, installation de pas mal de trucs et config du systeme. Puis un jour, apres 

avoir modifié les variables USE, je mets à jour, je fais un revdep-rebuild sans soucis, et mauvaise idée, je fais un 

emerge --depclean qui a pratiquement tout desinstallé. Impossible de re-installer par emerge world car le fichier est vide

même après avoir pratiquement tout installé à nouveau, le fichier world est encore vide. Je peux évidement le remplir à la main, mais ça ne me semble 

pas être la bonne solution. Je ne vois pas ce que j'ai pu oublier lors de l'install qui cause ce problème.

Si vous avez des éléments de réponse, je vous en remercie d'avance.

----------

## ghoti

Peux pas te dire d'où vient ton problème mais peut-être qu'un petit coup de /usr/sbin/regenworld pourrais t'aider ?

 *regenworld --help wrote:*   

> This script regenerates the portage world file by checking the portage
> 
> logfile for all actions that you've done in the past. It ignores any
> 
> arguments except --help. It is recommended that you make a backup of
> ...

 

 :Wink: 

[EDIT] Bienvenue, au fait !  :Smile: 

----------

## lipat34

Déjà testé, mais le script ne m'ajoute que deux packages dans world.

Pour le moment j'ai mis à la main les paquets que emerge --depclean

veux me virer.

----------

## boozo

'alute

Si le regenworld ne fonctionne pas c'est probablement que ton /var/log/emerge.log est quasi vide car il se base dessus oubien il a été "rotaté" et tu dois pouvoir le remettre. Ta partition /var est-elle en bon état ? car même s'il est violent parfois --depclean qui vire tout @world j'ai jamais vu/entendu personnellement sauf suppression manuelle malencontreuse ou fs/partoche tordue  :Rolling Eyes: 

@ghoti : Sinon je pense qu'on doit aussi pouvoir faire un sript à partir de /var/db/pkg pour le renconstruire non ?

ps:/ (bienvenue++)

----------

## ghoti

 *boozo wrote:*   

> @ghoti : Sinon je pense qu'on doit aussi pouvoir faire un sript à partir de /var/db/pkg pour le renconstruire non ?

 

Difficile, à mon avis : à priori, je ne vois aucune variable dans /var/db/pkg qui permettrait de faire la différence entre une application "world", "system", "@set" ou simplement une dépendance ...   :Confused: 

----------

## ghoti

Peut-être une c*nnerie mais on ne sait jamais ...

Si l'installation a été faite à partir d'un CD trop ancien (version portage <2.0.51), le "world" se trouve peut-être encore dans /var/cache/edb/world ?

----------

## lipat34

Bon, emerge.log n'est pas vide, tout y est. Sinon ma partoche va bien, aucun soucis. Je ne comprends vraiment pas

ce qui a pu se passer pour que depclean vire tout et que rien ne vienne s'ajouter dans world.

D'ailleurs c'est toujours le cas, quand j'installe un paquetage les infos sont bien dans emerge.log, mais toujours rien dans world.

----------

## ghoti

Est-ce que emaint -c world  donne quelque-chose ?

----------

## lipat34

En fait, j'ai reconstruis world à partir de emerge.log, et depuis on dirait que ça fonctionne.

emaint -c world ne détecte aucun problème. Je ne vois pas ce qui empêchait l'écriture dans le

fichier world, mais on dirait que le fait que je l'édite ai changé quelque chose.

----------

## boozo

Cet état de fait me dis rien qui vaille pourtant   :Confused: 

Quels sont les droits sur /var/lib/portage ; /var/lib/portage/world et /var/log/emerge.log stp

----------

## lipat34

Mouais ...

drwxr-sr-x  2 root portage  128 mars  30 07:45 .

drwxr-xr-x 22 root root     640 mars  29 09:01 ..

-rw-r--r--  1 root portage 1162 mars  29 08:54 config

-rw-r--r--  1 root portage 1582 mars  30 07:37 world

-rw-r--r--  1 root portage 1569 mars  29 16:11 world-29032010

-rw-rw---- 1 portage portage 967577 mars  30 07:45 emerge.log

----------

## boozo

Etrange, je n'ai pas tout-à-fait les mêmes pour /var/lib/portage (mais j'ai une très vieille install et les droits/groupes ont pu changer depuis) - je ne sais pas s'il peut y avoir un impact tel malgré ce - que le regenworld ne fonctionne pas du tout/partiellement malgré la présence accessible des logs complêts pour emerge...

```
drwxrws---  2 root portage   128 mars  27 09:19 .

drwxr-xr-x 36 root root     1056 févr. 27 08:08 ..

-rw-rw----  1 root portage 49341 mars  27 09:19 config

-rw-r--r--  1 root portage 14990 févr.  8 08:08 glsa_injected

-rw-r--r--  1 root root     6347 mars  27 08:42 world

```

----------

## lipat34

C'est vraiment curieux, mais depuis plus aucun problème, alors je ne vais pas me plaindre  :Smile: 

En tous les cas, merci pour vos réponses.

----------

## boozo

Je partage le sentiment. C'est toujours frustrant les résolutions de cette sorte   :Sad: 

M'enfin contant pour toi que çà tourne malgré tout.

----------

